# On-Q Pain Pumps



## sundaey (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I was wondering if anyone knows what codes to use for an On-Q pain pump that is inserted into the abdomen (for the incisional pain) or the rectal/anal area for p/o pain mgmt? I would love any suggestions.


----------



## kblack04 (Jul 30, 2008)

*On-Q Pain Pump*

Hi, my experience has been that there is no reimbursement for this service. There is no CPT code and if anyone else has different information I would appreciate the learning experience. I don't think that even anesthesia practices are reimbursed as this is a facility charge.


----------



## ruhood (Jul 30, 2008)

See thread "coding on-q pump insertion" in the General Surgery forum.


----------



## lljulian55@gmail.com (Jul 30, 2008)

*ON Q Pain Pump*

I sometimes get reimbursed from some of the commercials for procedures of feet/ankle with 28899. I send notes and write on line 19  28899 is cath placement for ON Q Pain Pump.  Look for an unlisted code for your body area and you can try.  Don't bother with Medicare, Medicaid they won't reimburse.  Good Luck!
Linda CPC


----------

